# Building a jam house



## ferretwakeup (Feb 20, 2010)

Thought i would put this up here. Been working on building a little building to play drums in, jam in, grow food in, record in, and sleep in.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 21, 2010)

that looks pretty cool... who's property is it on?


----------



## ferretwakeup (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks man. its on my family's property that we live on in michigan. I just got alot more done yesterday, im pretty pumped on it. gonna update some more pictures within the next few weeks.


----------



## anyways (Sep 13, 2010)

well if I'm ever in Michigan.....


----------



## Gypsy Smile (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm currently In ga, Heading to WI Soon as possible. If I stop by in Michigan, I'll bring my tambourine.


----------



## Clinicdumpsterdiving (Jan 31, 2013)

thats fuckign awesome


----------



## deleted user (Jul 3, 2013)

how has the jam house been going?


----------



## crow (Jul 30, 2013)

Lookin' good! Looks like you have a little more work ahead but, the haystacks as insulation is a smart move


----------



## Arapala (Jul 30, 2013)

Yeah great work man keep and shredding!


----------

